# Another Hog Attack



## whchunter (Feb 4, 2014)

Just read the article on Feb 2014 GON issue about Hog Attack.....then I see this.  Makes you think...

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2014/02/wild_boar_attacks_slidell_man.html


----------



## NCummins (Feb 4, 2014)

I always have my 9mm with HP FMJ staggered on my hip. They are mean bugger's for sure.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 4, 2014)

If you walk into a boars bedding area aka lair, he will attack.
Been there several times. First thing you hear is his tusks chattering.


----------



## devin25gun (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup, if you hear the jaws popping it makes the hair stand up on my arms.  You know your too close.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Those were some rough lookin cuts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## humdandy (Feb 4, 2014)

I had a sow bluff charge me a few weeks back, she had five little ones so I didn't shoot.  She came within 10 yards of me, a few more steps and she would have caught one between the eyes!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow. Makes me think. Sometimes I leave the pistol in my backpack.


----------



## smwright (Feb 6, 2014)

I always carry my .45 on my side. You never know what will pop out or try and defend itself.  You always need to stay alert and head on a swivel.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2014)

NCummins said:


> I always have my 9mm with HP FMJ staggered on my hip. They are mean bugger's for sure.



This^^^^^^^^

While Every Hog I have seen running has been headed in the other direction, I will be ready if one Ever wants me to shoot it with my 9mm.......all they got to do is get close enough

I always have it


----------



## ol mike (Feb 6, 2014)

I lived in Biloxi for 22yrs. , when I first got there in 1980 I was on I-10 near the Nasa restrictive easement  area which is probably pretty close to the area mentioned.
I was heading east into mississippi and thought I saw a cow running east bound in the ditch/woodline  ,there was a little silver car about two hundred yards in front of me and coming up fast on the big black critter.
The animal turned and ran into the highway as the car approached   - they collided and steam puffed up as the car slammed on the brakes .The animal rolled and tumbled down the highway and the car came to a stop -as I pulled up I realized it was a HUGE BOAR HOG. It was still very alive but couldn't quite get to its feet -it would flop over from one side to the other and kick .
A state trooper was the first car to pull up -so I went on but never forgot how big the hog was.
The car was a mercury capri that was a foreign made car back then and it destroyed the grill -fenders and buckled the hood and busted the radiator.
It was a solid #350 lb hog.


----------



## NCummins (Feb 6, 2014)

humdandy said:


> I had a sow bluff charge me a few weeks back, she had five little ones so I didn't shoot.  She came within 10 yards of me, a few more steps and she would have caught one between the eyes!


All the more reason to shoot. Them are grill sized piggies.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 7, 2014)

That boy got tore up right good. Wow!


----------



## DMCox (Feb 7, 2014)

I got charged by about a 200lb boar heading to my treestand one morning 2 years ago. Only time I've every been charged and I was sure glad I had my .40, I had to shoot from the hip since it charged from about 10 feet away. I was always skeptical of people saying hogs were aggressive since every time I saw them they would always run the other way. But in the right situation they're some darn scary creatures...


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bad thing about them is if your quiet and wind is right you'll be right on top of them before they bust. There usually bedded in fairly think brush and you can't see them.


----------



## Slugslinger (Feb 8, 2014)

I shot one from 5 yards away this past year.  I heard something moving in the bushes.  then I heard it sniffing.  Waited a couple of minutes to see if it would pop out.  The sun hadn't risen over the trees yet so it was a low light situation.  I got in those bushes stuck my head in the hole.  As my eyes adjusted, I could see a big black head staring at me.  I knew it could happen but for some reason I still wasn't expecting it.  I fumbled the rifle and finally put my crosshairs right between the eyes.  It just stood there trying to figure out what I was because the wind was in my favor it couldn't smell me.  I shot my 270 forgetting that I needed to aim an inch and half high at that range.  I busted its  mouth and penetrated the chest.  All of a sudden the bushes all around me erupted in grunting.  I realized it was a big sow with her piglets.  I was standing right in the middle of where they were bedded.  She would've tore me up if  I gave her enough time to react.  I posted the picture several months ago.   I think that's why hog hunting has become so popular.  It's the common man's dangerous game hunt.


----------



## d-a (Feb 8, 2014)

From my gopro. Was in a cut over field putting the sneak on some feeding pigs and ran up on this little fellow. One shot from the kimber 10mm is all that was needed. 





d-a


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 8, 2014)

" I think that's why hog hunting has become so popular. It's the common man's dangerous game hunt."

when i'm on a wma with my .22 mag i usually have a sidearm on the right (used to be a .45 with hollow points, now its a .44 mag with soft points), for such occasions. i've never been attacked or charged, but i always liked the idea of hunting a critter that could and would fight back.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 8, 2014)

Had one come after me deer hunting this year walked up on him in some reeds around a pond the ole 30-30 to the skull dropped him.he ended up weighing 173 or somthing around that had one big cutter on one side with the other broken off


----------



## humdandy (Feb 10, 2014)

NCummins said:


> All the more reason to shoot. Them are grill sized piggies.



She charged me Saturday and ran up to 3 ft, that will be the last time she charges me.

225 lbs sow and was pregnant with 10 more.


----------

